# Roland Vinyl Cutter Drivers and VISTA!



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I can't belive that I cannot get my Roland SX 12 to work with my new computer. I'm so mad right now because I have 3 small orders pending.

I have Cut Studio installed and I went to the Roland site and dowloaded the driver they say is for Vista.
i've installed it to all of the ports and still nothing


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Ken Styles said:


> I can't belive that I cannot get my Roland SX 12 to work with my new computer. I'm so mad right now because I have 3 small orders pending.
> 
> I have Cut Studio installed and I went to the Roland site and dowloaded the driver they say is for Vista.
> i've installed it to all of the ports and still nothing


I had that problem when I bought a new computer with vista (I hate vista by the way) I called roland support and they finally got me up and running, it did take a little while. We tried all of the ports also and couldn't get it and then he realized he was having me do something wrong. Can't remember what it was but he got it to install. Give them a call they were great to work with

Teresa


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Vista is the bane of my existance too!

A couple of suggestions...try one or all:

Turn of UAC while you install.

Launch your program by right clicking on the desktop icon and choosing "run as administrator"

Set properties of the program (right click on the program icon on your desktop) to run as administrator, and to run as XP.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I got the SV-15 and couldn't get it to work with Vista. Finally I downloaded a driver from their site and got it to work, even though they said it wouldn't. You could also try their forums.


----------

